# USC Screenwriting vs UCLA Screenwriting MFA



## Shade (Mar 4, 2020)

For you guys who were accepted into both UCLA and USC, which program are you leaning more towards to?


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> For you guys who were accepted into both UCLA and USC, which program are you leaning more towards to?



truly wondering the same thing lol.


----------



## Seabass (Mar 20, 2020)

Really not sure -- gun to my head I'd say USC, but they've been less communicative about financial aid (has anyone heard from them about scholarships yet?) which makes it tough to say. 

Something that gives me pause about UCLA is how the department seems to be going through a transitional period regarding curriculum / staff (they even told me the website was out of date in my interview). For example, they pushed back on my impression that there was fluidity between the film and tv courses/tracks, which is something I had liked.

Would love to hear what others are thinking.


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm a first-year TV track at UCLA and so far, I've enrolled in one Hour-Long TV Pilot, one Half-Hour TV Pilot, and one Feature. Not that you always get into two workshops but it's possible and I know a lot of people that have doubled up in both Winter and Spring quarters. 

I really love UCLA, but it was also the only one I applied to. Financial Aid and opportunities for TAships in the second year, as well as In-State tuition in your second year (for out of staters like me) was all intriguing. 

UCLA is also a beautiful campus, parking is guaranteed for grad students but about $267 a month, and I have loved the staff I've interacted with so far. They are working writers with impressive careers who genuinely care about helping you find your voice and putting it beautifully on the page.

USC is obviously also an incredible school. They're closer to downtown, UCLA is closer to Culver City and Beverly Hills (I had an internship there). I've seen friends at USC with awesome guests, too. Either school is a great choice, congrats on getting in!


----------



## Andres V (Apr 29, 2020)

Lucabreu96 said:


> I'm a first-year TV track at UCLA and so far, I've enrolled in one Hour-Long TV Pilot, one Half-Hour TV Pilot, and one Feature. Not that you always get into two workshops but it's possible and I know a lot of people that have doubled up in both Winter and Spring quarters.
> 
> I really love UCLA, but it was also the only one I applied to. Financial Aid and opportunities for TAships in the second year, as well as In-State tuition in your second year (for out of staters like me) was all intriguing.
> 
> ...



Currently in the professional program for TV writing and Neil Landau (teaches in MFA too) was one of my teachers. He was brilliant and sold me on the UCLA MFA program! I plan to apply for the upcoming year so I was wondering if you had any tips? Congrats btw!!


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Apr 29, 2020)

Andres V said:


> Currently in the professional program for TV writing and Neil Landau (teaches in MFA too) was one of my teachers. He was brilliant and sold me on the UCLA MFA program! I plan to apply for the upcoming year so I was wondering if you had any tips? Congrats btw!!



Just send your best script and put your best foot forward! Make sure your voice comes through with a really solid story and unique characters! (As if that's easy)


----------



## Andres V (Apr 29, 2020)

Lucabreu96 said:


> Just send your best script and put your best foot forward! Make sure your voice comes through with a really solid story and unique characters! (As if that's easy)


Thanks man, will do. I wish you the best for the remainder of your program!


----------

